# DSK(Down Stream Keyer) Like Feature



## Stu385 (Mar 29, 2020)

If there was a button that could activate a down stream keyer for titles, PIPs, etc on any scene that was currently active it would make it a lot easier than having to copy titles to many different scenes if they are used a lot. Here is an example of what a DSK is.(scroll to Downstream Keyers)


----------



## INS4NITY (Jun 16, 2020)

This would certainly be helpful, it would drastically reduce the number of scenes needed to show "simple" things like lower thirds that are likely to be wanted overlaid across multiple sources

Edit: Even adding a "Show/hide source to program" hotkey option would go a long way towards making this functional. That way we could just duplicate the source across all the scenes and then show/hide it live across all of them with a single button press. This is different from current behavior because showing/hiding a source doesn't send the change live, it only does so in preview


----------



## INS4NITY (Jun 16, 2020)

INS4NITY said:


> This would certainly be helpful, it would drastically reduce the number of scenes needed to show "simple" things like lower thirds that are likely to be wanted overlaid across multiple sources
> 
> Edit: Even adding a "Show/hide source to program" hotkey option would go a long way towards making this functional. That way we could just duplicate the source across all the scenes and then show/hide it live across all of them with a single button press. This is different from current behavior because showing/hiding a source doesn't send the change live, it only does so in preview


Just realized that I'm a little silly and missed the "Duplicate Scene" setting in the quick transitions panel. Still, though, it would be nice to have a way to fade or transition the scenes as well, as just having them pop in can be a little jarring


----------



## Jack70 (Feb 11, 2021)

I am using 2 scenes for every camera. One with only the camera and one with camera + all keyer sources. That way I can fade in and out a keyer. Programmed the keyers to the hotkey numbers 1 to 9. It is possible, but difficult not making a switching fault in the live stream.

I really hope that turning on and off a source can be possible only in the preview (may be by a setting in the config)! That would reduce the number of scenes and makes switching easier.


----------



## janmagney (Feb 19, 2021)

+1 
A feature like this would be very nice, it's kind of clunky the way we have to do it now.


----------



## PASS Studio (Apr 9, 2021)

Just a what im looking at is run 2 obs 1 orignal and 1 portable portable=DSK using NDI multiple Vitrual Camera Etc to bring the source into another obs as a work around


----------



## RichieTee (Apr 18, 2021)

Guys check this out from Exeldro




__





						Downstream Keyer
					

This plugin adds a Downstream Keyer dock to OBS studio.




					obsproject.com
				




This feature should be available in OBS 28, it was not included in OBS 27 so i'm projecting.


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 18, 2021)

RichieTee said:


> This feature should be available in OBS 28, it was not included in OBS 27 so i'm projecting.


Plans have not been made for what features will be in v28 yet. If a DSK feature is added, it may end up working differently from the way it's implemented in Exeldro's plugin.


----------

